

Who wants to shut down free online Stanford CSE classes? - pirtlj
http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/01/26/1415248/stanford-online-courses-delayed-more-time-to-sign-up
I would sure like to know...
======
ebiester
The top comment mentions issues with disability advocates and problems with
the website, and that they're trying to get it fixed and launched.

So, that may or may not be the official story.

